# 12 lb Striper Video



## rngrchad (Sep 4, 2009)

I caught a 12lb striper on Thursday evening after work. Thought I would post up the video. Early spring I caught one nearly twice that size!!


----------



## rngrchad (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGKYZU5NV9E


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Sep 5, 2009)

Very Nice, how do you like that st Croix glass rod?


----------



## rngrchad (Sep 6, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> Very Nice, how do you like that st Croix glass rod?



I really like it. I've thrown slow-taper crank'n rods that were made of graphite and cost twice as much as this Premier Glass, and to tell ya the truth I'm never buying any crank'n rods except the Premier series Glass. They are way cheap and the taper and action is slow and soft but has plenty of backbone to pull big fish away from cover if need be. 

If you can find some buy some, those glass Premier rods by Croix are really hard to come by in the shops around here.

I was being a real wimp about lipping that fish because the day before, two totally different times, I stuck treble hooks past the barb into my skin; one in the palm of my hand and the other into my kneecap. My fishing partner there helped me push the barbs through the skin and back out the other side...then cut the shank of the treble and yanked it the rest of the way through....never done it in 10 years of fishing and I did it twice in one day! What a bad day......


----------



## CrappieKeith (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet striper and it looked like a great battle.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a Lamiglas for crank baits and I am ordering a lamiglas blank for a surf rod I have been dreaming of. 
If I run across a ST Croix Glass rod I will check it out.
I think a lot of people have forgotten about glass rods since the invent of the graphite rods, even in fly rods fiberglass has a place (albeit a small one).


----------



## rngrchad (Sep 10, 2009)

CrappieKeith said:


> Sweet striper and it looked like a great battle.



Yeh, it was a heck of a great fight. Nothing like the once I caught that weighed 20lbs. That was on 8lb test and medium light spinning tackle! YIKES. 
CrappieKeith, how's your fish'n forum going. I signed up a while ago but haven't made a post yet.



Wood Scrounge said:


> I have a Lamiglas for crank baits and I am ordering a lamiglas blank for a surf rod I have been dreaming of.
> If I run across a ST Croix Glass rod I will check it out.
> I think a lot of people have forgotten about glass rods since the invent of the graphite rods, even in fly rods fiberglass has a place (albeit a small one).



I agree....it does seem to be a rather rare incident when I come across another fisherman using a glass rod. The benefits so outweigh their lack of sensitivity when fishing w/ crankbaits and rattletraps. I'm an inherently fierce lip-ripper as I grew up flipp'n and pitch'n heavy cover w/ 20+lb test so even though I''ve learned not to horse fish hooked on trebles, I still like the added benefit of a slow action rod....I don't seem to rip trebles out like I used to...

I don't know a thing about fly-fishing...other than to catch bucket-loads of creek chubs for when my buddies need shovelhead catfish bait LOL.


----------



## LANNY (Sep 11, 2009)

Real nice fish, I never catch anything like that....Lanny


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Sep 14, 2009)

LANNY said:


> Real nice fish, I never catch anything like that....Lanny



you will one day just got to be positive about it


----------



## bruce6670 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice fish.The biggest I ever landed was 9 lbs.I caught it on a 1/8th oz. bucktail if I remember correctly.
My buddy caught a 54 pounder in the Delaware Bay.It looked like it could swallow a football.Those fish get huge in the ocean.


----------

